# Idea for loft?



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

ok me and my ex (when he lived with me.) Had talked about making a out door walk in pigeon loft/flight cage. We had talked about making it a heated one but i have no clue how to go about making the loft let alone how to put heat in it without hurting the birds or burning it down. Any idea on how to go about doing this? I want to try to start work on it this summer but with no ideas how kinda hard XD


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on how many birds you have for loft size. depending where you live (weather) really no need for heat in a loft pigeons have no problem living outside. If your bird is an indoor bird I would wait until after winter to put him/her outside.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Right now i have 4 (Mom dad and 2 babies.) But i plain to get more that why we came up with the idea as i don't have a big enough cage for more right now i was wanting to make one that could hold about 10 birds.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Make at LEAST a 4' x 6' base.....the bigger the better. Make it dry and predator proof and with a flypen or secure cage where the can sun themselves. Where in the USA are you? You really don't need heating most places. A ceramic reptile heater is low wattage and can provide some extra heating when/if needed.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

I live in pennsylvania. Would buying a chiken coop for tempery houseing work till I can buld the loft I want?


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

I live in pennsylvania. Would buying a chiken coop for tempery houseing work till I can buld the loft I want?


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry it sent twice


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If it is secure and roomy enough it will work fine. I grew up in Pennsy (Bucks County) and had my first pigeons there. You want it well ventilated but dry. You want to make sure the holes in wires are small enough that mice and things can't get in and that the whole thing is strong enough that a racoon can't get in. Don't underestimate racoons!! They are smart and strong


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok thank you.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Pigeons really don't require heat in the winter. The main thing is to give them a place that is dry and free from drafts.


----------

